# Stuff FS on Ebay



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

E3 suede steering wheel

E3 dead pedal (yes the one that is NLA)

BMW CD changer

Schroth 4 point harness


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

That's some really rare peices you have for sale there....

too bad that I might sell my car soon, or else I'd bid on the dead pedal.


----------

